# Fitting power head onto Eheim 2080



## killi69 (4 Jul 2013)

I read on Dutch Nature style | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society that Yo-han uses an inline Wave Stream 2200 to increase flow on his Eheims and I was considering doing the same by placing a pump after the outlet of one of my Eheim 2080s. While I expect the increased flow will help filtration and improve the poor plant growth at substrate level, I am a bit concerned about the impact on my fish as most of them prefer still or slow moving waters.

Would it be possible to add a Wave Stream 2200 onto the output of my 2080 and, if necessary, reduce the flow by using the adjustable pump outlet fitted on top of the Eheim 2280?






Or would this be harmful to either the Eheim or the additional pump fitted onto the outlet?

Many thanks in advance for your help,

Andre


----------



## Alastair (4 Jul 2013)

Wouldnt have a clue on this but curious to see. 
Which media are you using killi as I found that using alfagrog resulted in much more flow as it wasnt as restrictive as the eheim media. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jul 2013)

same as alastair, no idea but interested to see Andre.  I filled the gap around the top tray like yours al and water clarity is awesome now.

Andre i have seen a fair bit about not restricting inflows to pumps though which would happen if you control it by the 2080, im not sure of how much of an issue it is though.... would the 2080 be turned off so just using it to house media?


----------



## Alastair (4 Jul 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> same as alastair, no idea but interested to see Andre.  I filled the gap around the top tray like yours al and water clarity is awesome now.



Nice one iain glad its helped you too.  Mines crystal 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killi69 (4 Jul 2013)

Alastair said:


> Which media are you using killi as I found that using alfagrog resulted in much more flow as it wasnt as restrictive as the eheim media.


Hi Alastair, the bottom tray is empty, the middle tray contains mech type media (like picture below) and the top tray is packed with filter padding.







Iain Sutherland said:


> I filled the gap around the top tray like yours al and water clarity is awesome now.


Hey Iain. This sounds like a good idea. I am going to try this!


Iain Sutherland said:


> would the 2080 be turned off so just using it to house media?


No, my plan was to use both pumps and increase output, but perhaps the Wavestream 2200 alone would be more powerful fitted onto a switched off 2080 than a 2080 working by itself.


Iain Sutherland said:


> Andre i have seen a fair bit about not restricting inflows to pumps though which would happen if you control it by the 2080, im not sure of how much of an issue it is though....


Is there a better way to reduce output then? Would it be better to restrict the flow after water has passed through both the Eheim and the additional pumphead fitted onto the 2080? If so, how would I do this??


----------



## Alastair (5 Jul 2013)

Filter padding like filter wool/floss?? That could be reducing flow if its packed with it. Do you not use any bio media?? I know the mech may to some degree harbor bacteria but surprised if you have no specific bio stuff in be it sponge, balls etc.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killi69 (5 Jul 2013)

Hi Alastair



Alastair said:


> I know the mech may to some degree harbor bacteria but surprised if you have no specific bio stuff in be it sponge, balls etc.


Apart from the Mech, I have no other media in the trays. I do have loads of Eheim substrat type media at home;



Should I replace the Mech with this? How much do you think? One tray full, two trays full, two half trays?? I assume this might improve biological filtration but does not address the issue of fine particles in the water.



Alastair said:


> Filter padding like filter wool/floss?? That could be reducing flow if its packed with it


Yes, I filled the top tray with a number of layers of filter floss. I was advised on my journal thread to maintain high levels of mechanical filtration to deal with the tiny particles in the water. I know it probably does reduce the flow a bit. I suppose taking up your/Iain's idea of stuffing floss in the gap between the top tray and the canister might even reduce flow a bit further. Hence my thought about adding another pump to the filter to increase flow.

Thanks for your help,

Andre


----------



## Alastair (5 Jul 2013)

killi69 said:


> Hi Alastair
> 
> 
> Apart from the Mech, I have no other media in the trays. I do have loads of Eheim substrat type media at home;
> ...



Hiya Andre 
I wouldn't replace the mech media you need that in the bottom tray to catch bigger particles.  Then fill the middle and top tray about half full of the eheim substrate pro, put a thin layer of floss in the gap right around the edge of the top tray (which ive not found to affect flow) then the standard eheim floss pad on the top under the green grill. Or get some 30mm filter floss roll from finest filters and cut out a template.  Its what I do. 
I was getting lots of tiny floating particles but when I filled the gaps it stopped and is nice and clear.  I didnt want to stuff the top tray with even more filter wool as it would impact too much on flow.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killi69 (5 Jul 2013)

Alastair said:


> I wouldn't replace the mech media you need that in the bottom tray to catch bigger particles. Then fill the middle and top tray about half full of the eheim substrate pro, put a thin layer of floss in the gap right around the edge of the top tray (which ive not found to affect flow) then the standard eheim floss pad on the top under the green grill. Or get some 30mm filter floss roll from finest filters and cut out a template. Its what I do.


Thanks Alastair, that is very helpful. I will give that a go. I use filter floss rolls also - 305gsm from The Wadding Shop which i think is the same as 25-30mm from Finest Filters, only tiny bit cheaper, but both seem to be different names for the same company.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jul 2013)

Hi all,


killi69 said:


> I do have loads of Eheim substrat type media at home;


I like this, I'd be tempted to 1/2 fill the filter with these and not have anything else. I'm not a great fan of having any mechanical filtration in side the filter, I just like a pre-filter sponge that is easy to clean.

cheers Darrel


----------



## geoffbark (6 Jul 2013)

killi69 said:


> I read on Dutch Nature style | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society that Yo-han uses an inline Wave Stream 2200 to increase flow on his Eheims and I was considering doing the same by placing a pump after the outlet of one of my Eheim 2080s. While I expect the increased flow will help filtration and improve the poor plant growth at substrate level, I am a bit concerned about the impact on my fish as most of them prefer still or slow moving waters.
> 
> Would it be possible to add a Wave Stream 2200 onto the output of my 2080 and, if necessary, reduce the flow by using the adjustable pump outlet fitted on top of the Eheim 2280?
> 
> ...


 
You cannot add a pump inline and use them at the same time without either causing cavitation or starvation normally speaking. There are execeptions to this rule but not in home aquaira really.


----------

